# Laubschutznetz - was machen die Frösche?



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein Laubschutznetz von NG geleistet und es macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Jetzt frage ich mich nur, was machen die __ Frösche, wenn der Teich abgedeckt ist - bekommen die noch genug Futter oder sind die bereits in Winterruhe? Vorgestern haben sie sich noch munter auf dem Uferwall gesonnt!
Ich wollte eigentlich morgen das Netz befestigen. Ich habe leider keinen Skimmer, aber dafür eine riesige Trauerweide und andere Bäume neben unserem Grundstück.

Ich freue mich auf Antwort und grüße aus dem herbstlichen Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Barbara,

wirklich gute Frage, da habe ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht (ich besitze allerdings auch kein Netz). 

Meine Ideen: Entweder das Netz nach ein paar Wochen (sobald die Bäume kahl sind) wieder abnehmen. Oder weiträumige "Ausstiege lassen (Netz nicht bis auf den Boden ziehen und nicht eng am Teich "dicht" machen: __ Frösche flutschen bequem durch ziemlich niedrige Ausstiege. Die meisten wollen/müssen 'raus, weil sie nicht im Wasser überwintern. Oder ein paar kurze Stücke 100er Rohr kaufen und das Netz dicht drüberspannen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Babara,
musst nur ein paar notausstiege freilassen am besten an stellen wo das Laub nicht so stark hingeweht wird. Ich verwende einfach größere Kieselsteine und lege sie unter den Netzrand das reicht. Seit sieben Jahren decke ich meinen Schwimmteich ab und ich hatte noch nie probleme mit toten oder verhungerten Fröschen. spätestens ab mitte November wenn das Laub von den Bäumen ist wird das Netz wieder abgebaut. Noch eine Bemerkung von mir, bei einer großen Trauerweite hat auch ein Skimmer kaum eine Chance da bist du laufend am Sammelkorb leeren. Ich hab neben meinem Teich eine Große Buche und das funktioniert mit dem Netz prima. Die Unterkonstuktion habe ich selbst zusammengebaut als Netz verwende ich ein Starenschutznetz mit 6mm Maschen.Das gesammte netz habe ich aus mehreren Teilen zusammengenäht zu 18x30 Meter.
GrußGünter


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Okt. 2004)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Dann werde ich mich mal an die Arbeit machen - und ein paar Notausstiege anlegen.

Liebe Grüße - Barbara


----------

